# How to find my P.O Box ?



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

hey guys how can i find my P.O Box i need it as i need to get mails(i receive frequently ), i am living in Palace towers DSO asked security but even they dont know whats P.O. box of the building , also for dew i had to give fake P.O box . Any help ? from google search i found this address in same tower as me Suite XXXX, Palace Tower 2 Dubai Silicon Oasis, PO Box 75971 but i am not sure of its rite P.O Box should i use same ? how to verify its correct P.O Box ?

thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You either need to use the PO Box of your place of work and sent mail sent there OR you have to go to a post office and apply for a private PO Box, which will be allocated to you somewhere.


----------



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> You either need to use the PO Box of your place of work and sent mail sent there OR you have to go to a post office and apply for a private PO Box, which will be allocated to you somewhere.


Can you please explain how can i ? and how much it will cost ?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

All the costs are on the Empost websites.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

kismatco said:


> Can you please explain how can i ? and how much it will cost ?


Emirates Post

Google is your friend, the kind that just keeps on giving, you only need to type stuff into the search box ...


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

kismatco said:


> Can you please explain how can i ? and how much it will cost ?


The process will be something along the lines of:

1) Leave your apartment
2) Lock the door
3) Get the lift/stairs to the ground floor
4) Go outside
5) Get a bus/taxi/metro to a post office near to you. 
6) Go inside the post office
7) Speak to someone. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Lolllllllllllll.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just one added word of caution to add to Windswept's thorough instructions, remember to get dressed before attempting step one!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Why? 

It will certainly make the whole procedure more entertaining


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahahahaha good idea!


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Please also include instructions on how to get back home or mail yourself back to where you came from?


----------



## HollyM (Jul 18, 2013)

*Our p.obox*

My husband and I signed up for a P.o. box at the al barsha (behind mall of emirates). It was really empty midweek (before noon).


----------



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok visiting forum after so long , ANyways thanks for the process guys however you forgot to mention how i will reach there also mention if i had to go using bus/metro how i will go with it and how to use nol card and how much they charge etc , On serious note i finally got my po box and before that i missed tons of important mails which cost me some serious amounts as well as many of my presents were returned however once i got this new po box i get this silly mail which is meant for other people who just randomly used my po box so its hard to deal with that mail as well ...


----------

